# System.out.printf(); funktioniert bei eclipse nicht



## kafiye (2. Apr 2007)

hallo zusammen

dieses programm funzt mit dem j creator aber nicht mit eclipse 

class bok
{
	public static void main( String[] bok)
	{
		for ( int i = 1, j = 9; i <= j; i++, j-- ) 
			  System.out.printf( "%d * %d = %d%n", i, j, i*j );
	}
}

der fehler wird bei printf angezeigt:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problem: 
	The method printf(String, Object[]) in the type PrintStream is not applicable for the arguments (String, int, int, int)

	at bok.main(bok.java:6)


ist jetzt eclipse bescheuert oder ich?
ich hab die neueste version von eclipse also 3.2.2

danke im voraus


----------



## Wildcard (2. Apr 2007)

Geh in die Preferences -> Java ->Java Compiler und stell das Compliance Level auf 6 oder 5.


----------



## kafiye (2. Apr 2007)

danke :toll:  :lol:


----------

